# Nausea and diarrhea from Bentyl (dicyclomine)



## CG117 (Oct 5, 2018)

I just started taking Bentyl today to try to control the bowel urgency I feel when I'm commuting to and from work. However, within 2-3 hours of taking one 10mg capsule, I started to feel nauseated and had loose stools. Felt fuzzy-headed for a bit later but that didn't bother me as much as the nausea and needing to go to the bathroom. Nausea has gone away and then come back, but so far has lasted (on and off) for most of the day. I also am having clammy palms, which is more of a strange sensation than an annoying one. The nausea/heartburn alone is enough to make me afraid of continuing to take Bentyl, because I already struggle with nausea caused by motion sickness and it's one of the main sensations I never want to experience for a prolonged period of time. I am waiting to hear back from my GI. Apparently, most people don't get nausea from Bentyl, so I must be an odd one.

Thoughts?


----------



## agreenie (Apr 7, 2021)

This sounds like the same allergic reaction I had to benzos, which are also usually a well-tolerated drug. I know this is really late as a reply (3 years later), but if anyone else is experiencing this, talk to an internist about a possible drug allergy. I'm sorry you suffered through that.


----------

